

Reasons I Will Not Invest in Your Startup - JacobAldridge
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/236999

======
rdlecler1
I don't want to be a negative Nancy, but if you're going to write an article
with this title, you better be ready for the question: "25 Reasons I won't
come to you for investment"

(1) Proof of your success is missing. What have you accomplished exactly? Your
LinkedIn profile shows someone who is remarkably unremarkable!

(2) I don't trust you. You say that you've made over a dozen investments but
your CrunchBase profile shows no investments.

(3) You are inexperienced. So you've done some marketing and SEO. I see a lot
of self promotion, but few accomplishments. Walk down to the pasture son.

(4) Members of your team don’t work well together. You're arrogant. I don't
think we'd work well together.

(5) You're keeping things from me. Not a lot of substance to your LinkedIn
profile. How do you add value??!? How do you have all this investment capital?
Is it mom and dad's money?

(6) You don't have a business model or plan. Your company Blogging.org looks
like a lifestyle business. According to Crunchbase you have one employee. You.
I'd love to see your business plan.

(7) Evidence that the startup will earn money is scant. See above.

(8) I don't believe you can build your product. Did you hire a guy in India to
build Blogging.org over a weekend?

(9) Your company is not the first to enter the market or unique. Dude, you
started a how-to affiliate marketing site. Talk about follow the leader!

(10) The founder or CEO is uncoachable. I find you repugnant.

(11) Your startup costs too much. Talk to Josh at First Round for their
thoughts on Twitter's valuation (they didn't invest) or Mark Suster on Uber,
or Peter Thiel on the Facebook Series B. But you probably know better than
them oh wise one.

(12) You handle rejection poorly. Let's see how you react to this post.

(13) You cold-called me. Douche. Let's not pretend that you're Marc Andreessen
here. You haven't earned the Glengarry leads yet. Do you think Y-Combinator
requires a warm introduction?

(14) I’m not the right investor. Bingo! You got something right!

(15) You don’t focus. Come on, 25 reasons! boil it down to 4 or 7 man!
Focus!!!!!

(16) You’re way too early for my money. Oh ya, because Uber was kicking down
your door on their Series A. Dude, you need to earn respect (and work your ass
off for it). Right now, you're just a bottom feeder.

(17) Your company's technology is already forgotten. Bloggin.org? You couldn't
even get a name with a ".com"? Lol! That's so 2003!

(18) You’re too slow to launch a product. See above.

(19) You lack a marketing strategy. Self promotion. I've got to give that to
you!

(20) What problem were you trying to solve again? Why are you writing this
article? What value are you adding to the conversation? Are you saying
anything new or just plagiarizing the ideas of accomplished investors out of
context and passing these ideas off as your own?

(21) You don't understand the industry. Spot on! Maybe stick to marketing.
Investing doesn't seem to be your thing. I wouldn't want you on my captable.

(22) You don't understand the word "lean." Speaking of lean, avoid the full
body shots on your LinkedIn profile and cut back on the big macs!

(23) You're not concerned about tomorrow. Did you think about how much of a
douche this article makes you sounds? Do you think this is going to attract
the smart entrepreneurs?

(24) There aren't any other investors. Oh, so you just follow the herd! Yes,
the smart money is always waiting for others before it looks interesting!

(25) You’re oblivious. Enough said....

~~~
justintocci
#14 Bingo! Hilarious. A bit harsh, but now that I got a good laugh you made
the time I lost on the article worth it. Thank you.

